# Braid and Mono for Surf Fishing



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Is anyone using braid backing tied to mono on your surf reels for more capacity? In this case I am using Penn Battle 2â€™s spinning reels. I know I have seen Sharkchum comment he has done this before (or maybe still does?). If you do use a braid backing what sort of ratio are you using versus mono on the top? I have been experimenting with this technique on one of my surf rods. I get paranoid that too much braid is let out and at some point going to rub too much on a sandbar and break. I keep my rods up pretty high on the beach so my line doesnâ€™t rub . Also do you use the same line test of braid to mono? So If you were using 30lb braid would you use 30lb mono? 


Robert...


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

beerdruid said:


> Is anyone using braid backing tied to mono on your surf reels for more capacity? In this case I am using Penn Battle 2â€™s spinning reels. I know I have seen Sharkchum comment he has done this before (or maybe still does?). If you do use a braid backing what sort of ratio are you using versus mono on the top? I have been experimenting with this technique on one of my surf rods. I get paranoid that too much braid is let out and at some point going to rub too much on a sandbar and break. I keep my rods up pretty high on the beach so my line doesnâ€™t rub . Also do you use the same line test of braid to mono? So If you were using 30lb braid would you use 30lb mono?
> 
> Robert...


for my reels, avet mxl, i put 300 yards of braid on the bottom, 40lb, and then a topshot of 40lb mono. 30 and 30 for mxj reels. THis gives me about 100 yards of top shot, which means braid rarely enters the water. Generally a good idea to have the lenght of your drop/cast in mono, and the rest braid. that gives maximum capacity with braid rarely in the water, if ever. I use an FG knot on solid core brad to make the connection.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

On all my spinning reels I run straight braid all the way to the leader with no top shot and I have yet to be cut off in the last 3 seasons (knock on wood). I use 40lb or 50lb braid and I have an 80lb braid shock tippet that is about 20 ft long that I tie directly to my leaders. I know many people prefer the mono for the abrasion resistance and I understand this but I replace my line each year and have had no issues, if it ain't broke don't fix it, right? (keep in mind I typically fish the structure free and minimal shell beaches of north Texas)

Now my Father who fishes with avets and squalls in the surf uses a 100-150yrd 17lb or 20lb mono stop shot. He fills the reel with 35-40lb braid I believe.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Following. I am thinking about running a braid backing with a 30 LB mono topshot as well to increase my capacity so I can yak my baits out.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Following. I am thinking about running a braid backing with a 30 LB mono topshot as well to increase my capacity so I can yak my baits out.


I was able to find some more info on this subject from our very own surf whisper. Iâ€™m sure everyone knows who Iâ€™m talking about.



> Sharkchum wrote: Some people use a combination of braid and mono for a number of different reasons. On most of my casting reels I have between 150yds and 200yds of 65# braid backing, topped off with 30# mono, which may be 100 yds or more. I do this for two reasons. The main reason is, because the mono takes so much abuse in the surf, I have to change it out 6 or more times a year. It's cheaper and easier for me to just change out 100yds or so of mono rather than respooling the whole reel. The second reason is for extra line capacity. Most of the time you will never use more that the top 100yds of line off you reel. But there are times when you pick a fight with someone you probably should't have messed with . This happen to me a few weeks ago. I was fishing for slot reds with my Squall 25N. This is a small reel that holds around 200yds of 30# mono, but I had 150yds of 65# braid backing with 100yds or so of 30# mono. The reel started screaming with a 6' black tip on it. Just as I got it turned, it came out of the water sideways, in the mouth of a big bull shark. The bull headed offshore with my shark, and all I could do is watch the line peel off the reel. Just before I was spooled, the bull dropped my shark and I was able to land it. I don't think I could have done that without the extra line capacity.
> 
> I don't think the brand of line makes any difference, as long as it's good quality. For mono I use Sufix Superior, Berkly Big Game, and Ande, for braid I use Sufix, Fins, and Power Pro. If you have a favorite line, I'm sure it will work just as well.


http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2316113&highlight=surf+Weights


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang Sharkchum is good fisherman, I wonder how big Sharkchum thought the Bull that swallowed the other Shark, might be?


----------

